# I have no idea what I'm doing!



## sgtbeardy (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello all, just thought I'd say hi and that I'm looking to get started making better coffee at home. I work from home now so I don't get the opportunity to "grab a coffee" as I used to so I'm looking to bring the coffee shop experience to my kitchen, there's only one problem...

I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'M DOING!

Having fun browsing the posts on here learning about all the different ways I can start but it's a bit confusing at the moment. Part of me wants to take the easy route and buy a bean to cup machine, but I know you purists will talk me out of it...







If you have any suggestions on which equipment to buy and where to buy it from, I'd be happy to listen.

That's it for now, thanks!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

hi welcome to the forum.

Do you have any budget in mind for your equipment and any thoughts on if you'd prefer new or used? You can obviously get more for your money with used (generally speaking) but not necessarily warranty etc. Although a lot of equipment can be worked on if you are that way inclined, it depends on your preferences and so on.


----------



## sgtbeardy (Jan 4, 2016)

Hmm, probably somewhere around the £500 mark, could be more, could be less. I just want to make myself good enough coffee at home that I don't need to go out anymore!







I like new things over used and I'm not really the tinkerer type so like to use anything I buy as-is.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

£500 will buy a very decent set up. Browse the 'for sale' thread - sensibly priced kit. You will need to factor in a grinder - be prepared to spend half your budget on that. If you want new - Eureka Mignon takes some beating. If you are prepared to think ex-commercial, a Mazzer Super Jolly can be had for around £200. As for espresso machine, Gaggia Classic is hard to beat and relatively plentiful used. Don't be afraid to ask questions on the forum to help increase your knowledge or answer your queries.


----------



## sgtbeardy (Jan 4, 2016)

I've heard people sayign the 2015 Gaggia Classic isn't as good as the older one, is that true? I was also looking at the Rancilio Silvia... Ideally I want a package deal I can add to a cart somewhere that gives me everything I need to get started!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

£500 new... Gonna struggle there, apart from brewed options, maybe a new classic (pre 2015 version if you can find one) and a mignon would be the best bet if you want espresso.


----------



## sgtbeardy (Jan 4, 2016)

£500 was just a rough figure, I can spend more if needed to for the right thing. I really want to be able to make a good flat white at home. Is there an online shop you can recommend that sells machine + grinder combinations?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bella barista will sort you out.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

How do you drink your coffee?

If you like black coffee there is a lot to be said for the aeropress or chemex + hand grinder setup, cost £50-60 leaving plenty of money to buy decent beans.

If you really want espresso or milky drinks then it becomes a lot more expensive.


----------



## sgtbeardy (Jan 4, 2016)

I actually already have an aeropress but I really want to get into espresso and milky drinks. I want to make flat whites at home if possible!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

sgtbeardy said:


> I've heard people sayign the 2015 Gaggia Classic isn't as good as the older one, is that true? I was also looking at the Rancilio Silvia... Ideally I want a package deal I can add to a cart somewhere that gives me everything I need to get started!


Add to a cart ? How you mean ?


----------



## sgtbeardy (Jan 4, 2016)

Just been looking around at Bella Barista as recommended and found this package deal:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rancilio-silvia-espresso-machine-grinder-package-deal.html

I can get the Rancilio Silvia and the Eureka Mignon Mk2 for £639. Seems resonable for what you get I think?

What else do I need?!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Is that the new version that shuts down after a certain period, like the 2015 classic?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ill repeat what i say on any " I want to buy a new Silvia " thread . Save yourself some cash and buy a used classic or being totally honest if you want to make alot of milky drinks then save up some more money - dont be impatient and see what comes up hx machine wise on the sales threads - if you do decide to buy a classic - put the cash saved into a better grinder or tamper or coffee . Classics come up all the time ....

Of course you can read the blurb about made from commercial parts etc and buy a silvia - either way , temp surfing gets old quickly ...

There may even be a used silvia on the thread come up , they do fro time to time


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Bear in mind that espresso machines take 30-45 minutes to heat up, so grabbing a coffee on the spur of the moment will be out unless you leave the brute running all day, for which your electricity supplier will love you. You can reduce that to 10-15 min by getting a Europiccola, but it's still not exactly spontaneous.

Just sayin'.


----------



## sgtbeardy (Jan 4, 2016)

45 minutes?! Wow.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sage


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

sgtbeardy said:


> 45 minutes?! Wow.


When I switch on I put the PF in place and do something else until the spouts are too hot to touch. Around 45 min, I've never timed it exactly. The Europiccola boiler is hot in 5 minutes but the group & the PF take a bit more. You can accelerate it by pumping water through with the lever. The Europiccola is fun, and with its 49mm basket (bigger since Y2K) less hungry for coffee than a 57/58mm machine. Makes great ristretto and lots of steam.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

nah 20 minutes on a classic.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Sage


for the OP this means Sage machines (at least I think it does) rather than that's sage advice, or just a random shout out for the herb ;-). The Sage DB heats up much more quickly and also costs a lot more. They do a couple of more entry level ones that I can't speak for but I imagine aren't slouches in that department.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

My Sage Duo Temp heats up in 30 seconds or so. Then it turns off after 15 minutes by itself.

Happily, I don't have to know what temperature surfing is.

Do some research on that one, paired with a good grinder you can buy new and make good coffee


----------



## sgtbeardy (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for all your help guys, I saw another member selling this machine, seems right for me as a newbie and your recommendations of the Gaggia Classic.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28797-Black-Gaggia-Classic


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Sage Duo Temp Pro - would warm up relatively quickly, and provide arguably better coffee than the Classic or Silvia - but at the expense of construction quality / longevity: £315 : http://www.lakeland.co.uk/70535/Sage%E2%84%A2-The-Duo-Temp%E2%84%A2-Pro

(Buy from Lakeland for free delivery and life-time guarantee)

Eureka Mignon : £260 delivered: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eureka-Mignon-Coffee-Grinder-black/dp/B006I19A7Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1451925547&sr=8-1&keywords=eureka+mignon

£575 delivered


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cant go wrong with a classic, and a unique one at that!

Now you just need a grinder........

Shameless link to one.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28459-FOR-SALE-Mahlkonig-Vario-MK2-%A3280-00


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

My advice would be to read loads and then read some more .

Making a nice coffee starts from sourcing good fresh coffee beans and grinding them yourself , grinders can come with a hefty price tag as it would seem as with many things in life the more you're prepared to invest in a grinder the better the outcome , as equipment goes the grinder will have the biggest influence to your end result.

There are many bargains to have of late in the for sale section so keep your eyes peeled , and as for advice you are part of a forum of many knowledgable people who will be more than happy to help you with any questions you may have .

Good luck , and welcome to forum


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

something no one warns you about is that the grinders make a lot of noise, and your other half will moan about it - and the mess you make with the ground coffee that spills......

I was set on a new grinder and machine, s/h food preperation gear didn't feel right to me - and I now happily make my coffee on a second hand grinder and classic.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

My bird used to moan a lot about the noise and mess as well. I eventually bought an on demand grinder which grinds a dose in about 6 seconds straight into the basket so no thwacking. You could also go down the hand grinder route I suppose.....


----------



## sgtbeardy (Jan 4, 2016)

I live by myself so no problem!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

GrahamS said:


> something no one warns you about is that the grinders make a lot of noise.


Depends on the grinder. Bigger is usually quieter. My Royal is quieter than my SJ was and my SJ was quieter than my Encore. Royal is very quiet indeed.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

My Zenith 65E is A LOT quieter than the MC2 I started with!!!

Then again, a steam hammer is probably quieter than an MC2.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> nah 20 minutes on a classic.


correct....









especially if you add a brass dispersion plate @£20 which becomes a good heat-sink

switch ON

by the time I've assempled cup, saucer, cutlery - popped the crumpets in the toaster

ground the beans - weighed - into portafilter - it's way hot enough

for £200 i got used2007 Gaggia Ckassic in vgc

and a Graef BM800 as new

plan is to learn - sample many beans in 2016 - then (maybe) upgrade

it makes a lovely espresso with my current selection of RAVE beans


----------



## Juarill (Jan 8, 2016)

I am new to this myself and found your advice very helpfull, Thank you.


----------



## Cawfeekid (Jan 18, 2016)

Me neither! Still watching and learning.


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

yardbent said:


> correct....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is the steam wand on the Gaggia? Is it powerful enough for a decent microfoam? I would like to practice latte art at home, instead of having to go to the closed cafe in the evenings.

i did contemplate bringing our two group Spaziali home as it's currently sitting dormant, and has just had new seals, but, it's a bit of a pain with having to run it off a bucket!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There is someone on this forum who does great latte art using a Gaggia Classic. However you do need the Silvia wand. The standard steam wand is hopeless (especially with the 'crappuccinatore' attachment as I call it). Get a Classic with the Silvia wand, or if you've got the machine already, Happy Donkey sell a Silvia wand kit that has been modified to be an easy fit.

All I would say is, going from one machine to another will mean a bit of adjustment. You can easily get pourable microfoam with a modded Classic so you can practice pouring, but the steaming is quite a different feel to a bigger machine and needs a different technique. Takes longer too.


----------

